#        1: 8  1: 7.7
!
  2 : ,  1.0 (1.0.5.2.045)  1c: 7.7,  503.     ,  2.0 (2.0.27.1).              ,      ? :Smilie:

----------

.

----------


## bot67

.        ..   ""   .  :Smilie: 
  " "...

----------


## kot

> .        ..   ""   . 
>   " "...


     1,  8  .

** ,    ,     1   .

----------

> 1,  8  .
> 
> ** ,    ,     1   .


,     :Smilie:   ,

----------


## tomvlad

,

----------

.   ,       ,          ,  "",       .    -   ,            :Frown:

----------


## tomvlad

" :     "

----------

